# Unterschied merge() und persist



## Darky^ (11. Jun 2011)

Hi!

Ich würd gerne wissen, was beim Entitymanager der Unterschied zwischen persit() und merge() ist, 
da mir beides ziemlich gleich erscheint und einmal das und einmal das andere verwendet wird.


Mfg


----------



## gman (12. Jun 2011)

Hier gibt es ein schönes Beispiel in der ersten Antwort.


----------



## Darky^ (13. Jun 2011)

Demnach ist es egal, wenn man immer merge() verwendet?


----------



## gman (13. Jun 2011)

In dem Beitrag werden ja die Wirkungen von merge() und persist() erklärt. Musst halt beides so einsetzen
wie es gerade sinnvoll ist. Soll heißen: Werden auf dem gespeicherten Objekt noch weiter Änderungen
ausgeführt, oder ist nach dem Speichern alles fertig?


----------

